# Do you remember your first AAS cycle ?



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (Jun 7, 2017)

​What up ANASCI family, I want to share a story of first AAS cycle I kinda thought this may be a fun topic to touch on and for us to see where we started and how far weve came in experiences and knowledge.

I guess ill start... I believe the year was around 2003 and i was about 23 years old (wasnt much being preached along the lines of age range and what not, if so i definitely would have waited a few more years til at least 25) , the internet was more of a fledgling and barely (if any) AAS information was online at the time ( a few forums here and there and a couple basic ifo sites if that) and if i can remember correctly my go to site for basic info at the time was a site called steroidtips or something along those lines (sorry but its hard to remember). I had a buddy that was at the time a male stripper and he turned me on to my first AAS cycle which was reforvit B(liquid dbol) and test400 (cant forget my 1st). both were extremely potent and were animal grade (veterinary use was common practice probably because it was easier to obtain) which came from mexico. first cycle i went from around 150-170ish (i was always very lean my early years) and kept every pound. i didnt change much diet, didnt know much about anything and i was drinking, smoking and using all kinds of drugs at the same time. We didnt utilize any forms of AI was unheard of and clomid was used some here and there, that was just the circle and knowledge base i had at the time. Luckily i never had any side effects or issues, it just goes to show how far this has come as a community, and is another reason why i cherish the Anasci forums not just for information purposes for me personally, but to also inform the generations to come in attempt to help them avoid any major issues. I hope people realize how truly lucky we all are to have this site here and now.. but i digress, Would anyone else like to share ??, im definitely into the nostalgia !


----------



## AR-15 (Jun 7, 2017)

I remember my first cycle. It was Organon 250 Redijets ( A bunch of them) and Blue heart d-bol tabs. (Still the best IMO). That's it but it was enough. I grew like a bad weed. I think I ran it for like 10 weeks and literally changed my body totally. It was so obvious I was juicing. Lol The thing I remember most though is the supplier I used sent the Redijets with 18 gauge needles. I didn't know any better so I spent ten weeks stabbing myself with fucking harpoons! Lol It was a learning experience for sure....AR....


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 7, 2017)

How can you not 30mg dbol and 500mg test I think I gained like 30lbs in 12 weeks and it was actually good tissue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerjockey (Jun 9, 2017)

Organon test, d-bol.  pyramid cycle, lol mid 80's went from 185 to 225 is 8 weeks.


----------



## Millineum Man (Jun 15, 2017)

Damn! You guys were. Blowing UP!!


----------



## Sully (Jun 15, 2017)

Ah, the first cycle. 

600 mg/wk Test E
300 mg/wk Tren A

Aftet about a month the panic attacks got so bad that I had to quit my cycle completely. I couldn't find anything that helped while I was on, and it was severely effecting both my personal and work life. They went away within a few days of stopping the Tren. I dug through every post I could find on the forums, and finally found the low Test, high Tren cycle. Started it back up a week later and stayed on that way for the next 2 years straight. Varied the Tren up as high as 150 mg/day, but never lower than 400 mg/wk. 

Good times. Would never recommend anyone do what I did, though. Even though it turned out ok in the end, it was definitely not my smartest moment.


----------



## squatster (Jun 16, 2017)

Mine was anavar - 14 years young - i know - way to young - wish some one would have told me that at 15
Probably 130 lbs st the end - shredded to the bone with 18" arms - for do strong I got scared and got off- 
That was the beginning of the end. 
Juice had been a real rollacosts over the years. 
 15 to 30 think was hell. 30 till now has been great on the juice. 
If i did it over i would have waited till 30 years old.


----------



## K1 (Jun 16, 2017)

050mg/ed Dbol (BD 10mg squares) 5wks
500mg/wk Test Enan (ICN Galenika amps) 10wks
050mg/ed Stanz (BD 10mg squares) 5wks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 16, 2017)

Tren e for approx 6 weeks. Not sure about the dose but used eco oils sachets and I doubt more than 300mg per week. Thinking about it they were 5ml sachets and I had 2 so if they were 200mg that could have been 400mg per week.
Dbol at 20-25mg for 6 weeks


----------



## forever_twisted (Jun 19, 2017)

My first cycle was a cutting cycle.Ran Test p at 100mg eod,Tren A 100mg eod and oral Winstrol at 40mgs day.Test,Tren and Winstrol for 8 weeks than went and got on TRT.First cycle at 35 yrs old.

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 2, 2017)

ah the first cycle ... alin's test and dbol that came on a sheet of tape. he would always send xtras because some would crumble when you tried pulling them off the tape


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 3, 2017)

LOL yep.  My first cycle was in 1989 and was STEN.  I amp a week for 6 weeks.  Most of you never even heard of sten i assume.  LOL im old.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 5, 2017)

I actually liked Sten. It wasn't my favorite, but it was cheap and always worked. 

I kind of jacked my first cycle up. My first use of AAS was back in Dec of 1993 a few months before I turned 18, and in High School. I took 1ml of Sustanon, then a week later took a 1/2-ml. 

A few months later I took about 4-5 weeks of Anadrol. I didn't even reach a whole pill per day. It was 1/4 of a tab for a week or two, then a 1/2 tab for a week, then back down to a quarter tab for a week or two. Back in those days we pyramided everything, until the late 90's, and things changed. 

I then took some of those fake "Depo-Testosterone" cypionate bottles with the fat necks on the bottle. The skinny necks were the real deal, but the wider ones were fake. Hey, I got them for free

Probably about October of 1994 is when I guess I took my first actual cycle. It was the pink Syntex pop-out Anadrols for 5-6 weeks, then I finished with a few weeks of Primoteston depot at one amp per week (3-4 IIRC). These anadrol were not as good as the older small white 2902 Anadrols from what others told me, but they were real. I swear we were some of the first to use them at the time. I brought them up to Dan Duchaine's attention and he had them tested about a year or two later. After that, the price went up and the fake versions in the bottles were produced. The real ones were in the foil. I never got a chance to try the 2902's

The pinks we were bringing back by the thousands and selling them here in town. They were like 20-40 cents a piece at first. Back then, if you got Anadrol at $1 per tab you got a good deal....street/gym value. Of course many resold them for $2-5 a piece. We made some good coin for a while. We either got them from the TJ hospital or from a guy named Randy at one of the pharmacies. He was an American with his own pharmacy shop. Nice guy, and he was the one who first got them for us that year. 

After that, I was a walking AAS pharmacy user


----------



## Gizmo (Jul 5, 2017)

500mg testosterone enanthate for 8 weeks from a UGL that gave me super red swollen injection sites. ��


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 5, 2017)

First cycle....I did what people on the boards said to do and kept it simple with 500mg/week of test E. Results weren't dramatic mostly because my diet wasn't what it should have been. I put on 10 lbs while  losing some fat at the same time. Basically a 10 week recomp cycle. Second cycle....I upped the ante a bit. 750mg testE /week, 400mg DECA/week, 50mg dbol/day for 12 weeks. I also started hitting the all you can eat buffets on a regular basis. Put on 35 lbs that cycle, and kept 20 of it after I went off. Ahhhhh.....the good ol' days....


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 6, 2017)

Never forget it. I bought a 50cc vile of EQ and one pin from a guy at the gym. It was water based and I had to shake it before drawing it. The vile had a horse on the label. It was phama. Good God that hurt every time I did it. It would burn and hurt for days. But that shit worked baby........the good old days  

  CG


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 6, 2017)

First cycle allegedly,  was at 18.  I bought a supplement called hot stuff.   Drank it pwo with o.j..  from what I have heard, they had laced it with dbol.  I remember blowing up on it.   My first intentional cycle was 500 test enth,  250 deca and 20mg ed of Russian dbol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gungalunga (Jul 7, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> First cycle allegedly,  was at 18.  I bought a supplement called hot stuff.   Drank it pwo with o.j..  from what I have heard, they had laced it with dbol.  I remember blowing up on it.   My first intentional cycle was 500 test enth,  250 deca and 20mg ed of Russian dbol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Yup....the original Hot Stuff was analyzed and it had 10mg of dbol per serving in it. That's why stores couldn't keep enough on the shelves for a while. After they found out about the dbol, Hot Stuff came out with a "New and Improved Formula" that didn't contain dbol, and didn't work nearly as well......go figure


----------



## bigmg (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll never forget my 1st cycle as well. Fuckin blew up and had the most alpha feeling I ever had in my life for the 1st time. I grew up pudgy and stocky and then lost weight very quickly and then was wut j call "skinny-fat". Always felt insecure about myself. But I always enjoyed working out. The gym was the one place where I could unleash and be myself and it just made me happy. I was always on and off with the gym for sports I played in school. Got in really great shape for wrestling season but during football season I would just put on weight no matter how good or bad it came on I just looked at the scale when I shoulda been looking at the mirror. But I learned a lot of lessons and grew so much because of the gym which I was able to transfer to my outside life. Anyways I got really dedicated and stayed consustwnt in the gym for almost 2 years of workout out what I call "the right way" before I did my 1st cycle. My cycle was 20 Omadren amps and just 1'packet of 100ct 10mg "Russian D-bol". Believe the DBol was called metanabol or something around that name. I made such awesome gains and for the first time ever really kept a strict diet. I gIned about 21-23lbs in a 10 wk cycle doing 500mg omnas ekly and 30mg DBol daily. Even after I cycled off with a proper pct is till kept 15lbs. And after that I just kept reading and reading and listening to experts who've beeen doing this for years. I just loved learning and gaining knowledges No trying different methods and finding what worked best for me. And I still am always open to listen to new ideas and stay updated with new research and scienc.


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 12, 2017)

1983
Bought a bottle of test, no idea what ester, and a bottle of Dbol.

Don't remember what dosages I did. Put on a bunch of water weight. 

After I finished that, there was no pct and didn't do another cycle for about six months. :banghead:

I was a broke kid.


----------



## kscowboy (Jul 12, 2017)

ALso back in the 90's we ALWAYS did 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off, No PCT.  LMAO


----------



## BigBob (Jul 12, 2017)

Russian dboll.  That's it. Did a couple a day. Then moved on to durateston from Brazil. Used like 2-4 a week. Those were the days.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugashane (Jul 28, 2017)

1-3: 20mg blue heart dbols
1-8: 500 mg Test enan

I thought I was so clever for buying a really concentrated 500mg/ml test, thinking I'd only take .5ml twice a week and not be sore from needles. 

That shit was WAY too concentrated. Hurt like hell from the solvents. 

This was way back on EF, and I was planning a stupid cycle with slin while having no clue, a good guy named Guardian sent me a bunch of PMs to get me in check and show me how stupid my plans were. Probably saved my health from being dragged through miles of shit.


----------



## Militiamike22 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ran sust at 500. And dbol at 50mg. Put on like 25 lbs  in 8 weeks was super bloated because of poor diet but still felt like a beast


----------



## Sub7percent (Aug 7, 2017)

Bread and butter.  10 weeks test E 400mg and 25mg dbol / day first 4 weeks.  Gained 30 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (Aug 8, 2017)

*USD50 credit giveaway / landmarkchem*



Sub7percent said:


> Bread and butter.  10 weeks test E 400mg and 25mg dbol / day first 4 weeks.  Gained 30 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey, 

Thanks for your guys sharing the first experience, that's always interesting and unforgettable. 

Everybody who posted the first cycle experience on this thread can get reward of USD50 (which can be used when order raws up to USD150)

Email us for the credit
Code: Anasci-LMC
And Tell us your user name on ASI
Validity： August， 2018


----------



## gkn525 (Aug 8, 2017)

1994,i got several boxes each of synevex pellets (test prop)&finiplex pellets (tren ace) &started brewing,about 40 amps of sten,protropin hgh the 192 amino chain&some periacten tabs for appetite.ran that stuff for about 1 year&packed on some size !!


----------



## Victory (Aug 9, 2017)

My first cycle was back in the late 80's.

Sustanon Rediject
Anavar

Anyone who tried to use the rediject pins can no doubt still remember the pain


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 9, 2017)

My early cycles were SUST Only at ridiculous low dosages and I grew like a weed.


----------



## gkn525 (Aug 9, 2017)

Victory said:


> My first cycle was back in the late 80's.
> 
> Sustanon Rediject
> Anavar
> ...


Hell yes !! Those bigass harpoons in a sealed pouch,ouch !!!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 10, 2017)

gkn525 said:


> Hell yes !! Those bigass harpoons in a sealed pouch,ouch !!!



I loved those but never used the enclosed pin. I think it was a 20g if I remember right.


----------

